# Skull and Bone pics =).



## SkullAndBone

Hi all,
My feet still hurt and my knees are stiff.. The tot's showed up and we had a great time. Here are a couple of quick pictures.





































I hope everyone had good Halloween!

All the best,

R


----------



## grim reaper

WOW awsome looks great


----------



## Dr Morbius

Those ROCK! Your display is Awsome!!! I really like that pumpkin prop..Terrific lighting and your photography is top notch. I am genuinly impressed.


----------



## Hellspawn

BEAUTIFULL display, your extra hard work on the lighting really is what sets it off!

Your pictures have given me even more resolve to make sure I get my lighting all worked out during the off season.


LOVE IT!!!!


Ive got prop envy


**Love the fence, what have you draped over it?


----------



## BooGirl666

Holy cow I would be scared to come to your house. Those are great pics. O and I feel ya on hurting. My feet and shins ache but the pain is all worth it for the TOT's.


----------



## NecroBones

Most excellent! I'd love to see your haunt in person some day.


----------



## JohnnyL

SAB, I've admired your haunt for awhile now... fantastic job this year! Very unique as well!


----------



## DeadSpider

Wow! Awesome pics. Good camera work.

Looks awesome. Love that fence, and the old wood crosses.


----------



## heresjohnny

That looks great, wonderful detail and lighting!


----------



## Dreadnight

S/B - You put the Goth in Gothic.... fantastic looking haunt!


----------



## slimy

What did the 'nieghbors that go all out for halloween' have to say about it? 

I expected nothing less than fantastic, and you delivered.


----------



## SkullAndBone

slimy said:


> What did the 'nieghbors that go all out for halloween' have to say about it?
> 
> I expected nothing less than fantastic, and you delivered.


Hehe Slimy,
They were the best! They started to realize that things were going to be a little over the top at our place pretty quickly. They got excited and started to put out a few more spider webs, speakers and some other ghostly ghouly things.

At that point I decided it was time to retire a couple of our older ghost props and I gave them to my new neighbor haunters to help make sure they had the bug =).

They came over after all the tot's had left with a batch of hot cider and we all talked about what a great night we had.

I could'nt ask for better.
-R


----------



## slightlymad

WOW prop envy is right


----------



## jdubbya

SkullAndBone said:


> Hehe Slimy,
> 
> At that point I decided it was time to retire a couple of our older ghost props and I gave them to my new neighbor haunters to help make sure they had the bug =).
> -R


What a great gesture! I'm sure they're hooked now. Ity should be fun to see what they come up with next year.
As for your pics...it looks like a Hollywood movie set! Those are nothing short of amazing. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Seamus

Very, very, impressive. 

And I particularly like the fence...how was that made?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

WOW! You got what I don't have!
Super set design! and perfect camera work!


----------



## SkullAndBone

I use my ol' cannon a60 with a whole 2.0 megapixles. She's the old lady of digital cameras, but she has a low light shutter mode that works well. I'm hoping to get a real cannon camera someday where I can take wider angle shots.


----------



## Long_Tom

<prostrates self> we're not worthy!


----------



## NecroBones

SkullAndBone said:


> I use my ol' cannon a60 with a whole 2.0 megapixles. She's the old lady of digital cameras, but she has a low light shutter mode that works well. I'm hoping to get a real cannon camera someday where I can take wider angle shots.


I use a similar one... the A70 model. Doesn't take a huge resolution for posting web pics... just need to have a good night mode, good lighting, and I'm finding the tripod to be invaluable.


----------



## incubus0

Great Pics
Great Lighting
Great Work


----------



## Bodybagging

GREAT PICS, SUPER LIGHTING, Ive said it before and ill say it again, Lighting makes the difference!!!!!!!!! we inadvertantly made a booboo this season, one of my minions thought she was doing me a favor by touching up our columns, and she did a great job,BUT once the blue lights were on it.... they turned into unrealistic pieces....... always paint your props under the lighting that will be used in the scene.......


----------



## SkullAndBone

Here are a couple more shots while I update the site for this year.




























I hope you guys like em'.
All the best,
Rob


----------



## krough

Really cool stuff


----------



## incubus0

Way to raise the bar, Skull!


----------



## edwood saucer

Are the vines real?


----------



## SkullAndBone

edwood saucer said:


> Are the vines real?


I pretty much start with flat grass, then I bring in some vines, all the props and we even pull in a few fake background bushes.


----------



## Vlad

Just gorgeous Rob.


----------



## mikeq91

Great job, and the lighting is fantastic. How did you light the jack-o-lanterns?


----------



## widowsbluff

Your photos are an inspiration to us all, the tombstones are perfect. Is it wrong to call a haunt beautiful?


----------



## turtle2778

Wonderful display. Really fantastic. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

wow...


----------



## DeathTouch

Outstanding! Oh my god. Always love your stuff.


----------



## SkullAndBone

mikeq91 said:


> Great job, and the lighting is fantastic. How did you light the jack-o-lanterns?


Mike, the Jol's are the pre-lit retail ones with a wash of paint on them to help blend them in. I tried this year to convert over to the foam one's and cut them myself, but dang those things are hard to cut..:jol:


----------



## ScareFX

You created another masterpiece Rob. Fantastic texture and lighting once again this year!


----------



## NecroBones

SkullAndBone said:


> Mike, the Jol's are the pre-lit retail ones with a wash of paint on them to help blend them in. I tried this year to convert over to the foam one's and cut them myself, but dang those things are hard to cut..:jol:


You mean the foam "craft pumpkins" like the ones sold at Michaels? Yeah, it's rough on the hand doing more than one at a time... but x-acto blades cut through them pretty well. Most of mine are this sort of JOL now. I figure if I buy a couple every year, I can rotate on several face designs each year.... or just keep adding if I can keep rigging up C7 sockets.


----------



## NecroBones

BTW, when do we get to see the rest of the pics? Drooling over what we've seen so far.


----------



## Hella

as usual, Impressive. I have admired your display and techniques for a couple of years now. I want my yard to be like your's when it grows up :devil: Thanks for sharing the photos, they are fabulous!


----------



## Nytemare

Fantastic photos. An inspiration for sure. Thanks for sharing. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

Fantastic set up and lighting..love that fence
how many flood lights(if that's what you used) ect , did you use in total?
your vining looks great.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Hi Lilly,

We used around 8 par 38 cans with 100w floodlights and gels. Gels are used to color the light that comes out of par cans. Some of my spots have double gel's so they really cause them to trow very saturated light, but they also dim the brightness of the light. That is why you will see my light wattage is high, but my lights are not super bright.

We also use the following accent lights:

4 25w flicker lanterns
Two 150w incandescent bulbs for lightning 
Two 150w blue floodlights from home depot
4 pre-lit pumpkins
20 LED tealights. 
3 24 inch Black flourescent light bars

I guess that puts us near1700 watts for 1100 square feet or so.

Hope that helps you with your yard.
R


----------



## SkullAndBone

I forgot, and one very bright street light...

The second image I posted is completely lit by the streetlight.


----------



## Lilly

SkullAndBone...thanks, i wil ltry and put your info to good use


----------



## Lilly

SkullAndBone...thanks, i will try and put your info to good use.


----------



## KryptKittie69

so when are we getting more photos?!!!!

i'm getting impatient out here!

:jol:


----------



## kevin242

WOW S&B! I love it. Great night shots for a great haunt.


----------



## mike

great looking haunt


----------



## Blackwidow

Beautiful Rob...you never fail to impress me with your talent. The lighting is perfect as always. I absolutely love your scarecrow...that is creepiest pumpkinhead ever.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Fabulous as always, SB!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks good Rob, nice shots with the camera!


----------



## sparky

Very nice, looks great!!!! I cant get cool photos like that!!!!


----------



## Nightshade

S&B, Your photos ROCK. What a fabulous job, I love the cemetery pillar and the pumpkin. Scared the heck out of me. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Thank you for the very kind words. As soon as we get past the holidays, I'll get back to putting up the 06' gallery.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Here is a slideshow with a few more pic's for those interested  .

http://www.skullandbone.com/

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## KryptKittie69

WOW :jol: !!!

That was so cooooool.
The music is beautiful.

Awesome awesome awesome props and photos!


----------



## ScareFX

SkullAndBone said:


> Here is a slideshow with a few more pic's for those interested  .
> 
> http://www.skullandbone.com/
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Great video slideshow Rob. Well done.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Here is a preview of the gallery system that I hope will be the future of SnB. There are a bunch of new images. Also expect new images to arrive daily for the next few weeks.

http://skullandbone.robertdbrown.com/gallery/index.php

Best
R


----------



## ScareFX

Good stuff Rob! I liked seeing the behind the scene shots of the shack. That's on my list now for sure.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lov the casket


----------



## krough

Very nice setup Rob. Behind the scenes is always nice to see


----------



## SkullAndBone

Nice, I did'nt expect you guys to dig the behind the scenes stuff. I'll have to scratch up a few more images.


----------



## KryptKittie69

WOW.
Those galleries are GREAT.

Like a movie set!

The pumpkin creature is to DIE for. I want it!


----------



## SkullAndBone

KryptKittie69 said:


> WOW.
> Those galleries are GREAT.
> 
> Like a movie set!
> 
> The pumpkin creature is to DIE for. I want it!


Anyone got a good name for him? I was thinking Gourdon...


----------



## KryptKittie69

Gourdon is PERFECT.


----------



## Spartan005

SkullandBone, your display is great, the fence, props and especially the lighting are perfect. And on top of that your website rocks! Thank you so much for getting me into making homemade props!


----------



## SkullAndBone

Spartan005 said:


> Thank you so much for getting me into making homemade props!


Thats the best compliment any haunter can get! Thanks for making my day =). I can't wait to see how your props turn out.

R


----------



## gypsichic

here's a question about lighting

my cemetary is in the front yard and while I used 2 blue spot lights in each corner aimed at the house folks still get blinded to a degree as they go off the porch

suggestions on how to keep the effect but lessen the blinding factor? i've heard about putting the lights in a can or something like that - problem is that won't help much - you can see the layout from these pix
keep in mind these were taken in 2005

http://hauntspace.com/gypsichic


----------



## gypsichic

cemetary has expanded alot and instead of green lighting i switched to blue last year but you get the general idea


----------



## darklord

nice display, killer pics


----------



## gypsichic

thanks DL.............i completely changed my tombstones last year
took notes from the cemetary 3 blocks away and made them life size 

and wouldn't you know it i lost all my pix on this particular computer - i need to find them on my home computer and post them to hauntspace


----------



## SkullAndBone

gypsichic said:


> here's a question about lighting
> 
> my cemetary is in the front yard and while I used 2 blue spot lights in each corner aimed at the house folks still get blinded to a degree as they go off the porch
> 
> suggestions on how to keep the effect but lessen the blinding factor? i've heard about putting the lights in a can or something like that - problem is that won't help much - you can see the layout from these pix
> keep in mind these were taken in 2005
> 
> http://hauntspace.com/gypsichic


If you have a walkway up the middle, put your big spots on either side of the walkway near the sidewalk. use the left sidewalk light to like the left side of the house, and use the right sidewalk light to light the right side of the house. Leave a little darkness where people will walk back towards the street.

|_________House________|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|""""""""""""""|___|""""""""""""""|
|"""""""""""@|___|@""""""""""""|

@ = lights

Good luck!


----------



## gypsichic

sidewalk is up the middle of the graveyard however our house sits on the right side and runs the length of the house 

i'll try that positioning though and see 

thanks!


----------

